# Some Android help please



## Mirannan (Nov 19, 2014)

I have had an Android tablet for a while and not made all that much use of it. However, I have my first smartphone on the way, and it apparently runs Android 4.4. I'd like to hit the ground running, and my question is how to transfer my contacts, calendar and to-do list to the phone. I'm currently using Outlook 2007 for all that stuff (and e-mail, but I most definitely don't want to transfer all my old email!)

Anyone got any suggestions? I'm vaguely thinking of using the MS Outlook web service (which should be compatible!) or Google calendar/Google mail as an intermediary, but I'd prefer to automate the process if possible.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 19, 2014)

My new android phone lifted all the contacts from my old phone by bluetooth. All I had to do was checj they were linked. So, maybe, wait and see what the phone can do?


----------



## Chris Guillory (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Mirannan,

When you fire up your tablet for the first time, it will ask you for your gmail credentials, if your contacts are there, it will import them. I did a quick search on my phone of import sources, however, I did not see MS Outlook, only Exchange.

And, Hi Springs!


----------



## Mirannan (Nov 19, 2014)

springs said:


> My new android phone lifted all the contacts from my old phone by bluetooth. All I had to do was checj they were linked. So, maybe, wait and see what the phone can do?



Thanks for the idea, but my old phone is really basic - no bluetooth.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 20, 2014)

Contacts alone can be copied to SIM. Most phone shops have a SIM contact copier if your new phone can't read contacts off old Sim


----------



## Mirannan (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, Ray. As it happens, the phone can't read the old sim because there are now three sizes of sim card and - you guessed it - they are different sizes. (Only different in the amount of plastic, BTW; the actual circuit is the same.)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 20, 2014)

I guessed that. That's why I suggested a sim copier. You can cut an old one with a knife (scissors tend to bend the chip and break it) so it fits new phone. I have  ISO "credit card" size reader. I have the carrier off an old sim and can put then any size sim in cut out after putting fresh parcel tape on back.
Or save addresses on new sim in old phone from internal memory
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EHIW644/?tag=brite-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004AF1OJM/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Mirannan (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks. I eventually got it done using the sim copier route, at a shop belonging to the new carrier.

My next problem is getting my contacts, calendar and task list from PC (Outlook, yeah I know...) to the phone. :/


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 24, 2014)

Install Thunderbird (Unless your are in a corporate Exchange Server on LAN environment, Outlook makes no sense) and import Contacts.
There are also export options in various versions of Outlook. It's about 10 years since I migrated Outlook (MS Office Versions) Calendar & Tasks so I don't remember and newer versions are likely different.


----------

